# Dell Bios upgrade failed, now computer will not start.



## xxtakara (Jun 17, 2014)

I was downloading drivers on my dell opitplex 780. I decided to upgrade my bios from A08 to A15, since it was the only bios update. When i accepted the update to restart and begin the flash, the screen would not turn on and the desktop stayed powered on for an hour before i unplugged it. After that every time i turned it on the the same thing would happen:the screen would not turn on and the desktop stayed powered when the power was plugged. After researching, i removed the motherboard battery for a few minutes then replaced it. I did not see a jumper. When i restarted i the COMS had reset and i was able to get to "starting windows" but i barely complete before a blue screen appear and it restarts. Does any one know how i can fix this issue? I was updated my bios to see if it would take more updated memory.....i guess not. Oh and with either original or new memory it does the same thing. Sorry for the long explanation.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> dell opitplex 780


What's the "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on your Dell OptiPlex 780?

Do you have the mini tower, desktop, small form factor, or ultra small form factor case?

The mini tower, desktop, and small form factor cases support up to 16 GB of RAM.

The ultra small form factor case supports up to 8 GB of RAM.

The recommended RAM modules for it are:

240-pin DDR3 PC3-8500 (DDR3-1066), 1.8 volt, unbuffered, non-ECC

240-pin DDR3 PC3-10600 (DDR3-1333), 1.8 volt, unbuffered, non-ECC



> I was updated my bios to see if it would take more updated memory.....i guess not.


The Dell BIOS A15 update (08/06/2013) has nothing to do with allowing your computer to use more RAM or using higher speed RAM modules, so it wasn't necessary to update it.

If a BIOS update goes bad, you can be left with a non-working computer.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I would not hold out much hope. You will most likely need either a new mb OR ship your board to dell for a bios replacement. I assume you have already tried to reset cmos with the clear jumper.

There are two things you can try;
1 Contact badflash and see if they can help you
2 Attempt to recover the bios. To do this task;
A Put the extracted bios file [not the exe, the extracted file] on the root of a usb flash drive
B Open the case and pull the pw connectors from ALL drives; both hd and optical
C Insert the flash drive in a usb port at the rear of the mb. Do not use a front panel usb.
D Pw ON and wait at least 5~10min then shut down the pw supply and reconnect drives. Pw ON and see if the board will post.

Again I would not hold out much hope. Assuming the recovery does not work, I would think long and hard about putting much money into fixing this system. It is pretty old now and you can purchase a new one for what it would cost to fix this one.


----------



## xxtakara (Jun 17, 2014)

flavallee said:


> What's the "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on your Dell OptiPlex 780?
> 
> Do you have the mini tower, desktop, small form factor, or ultra small form factor case?
> 
> ...


My service tag is 98ZNBP1. It is either a mini or a desktop

I bought the "240-pin DDR3 PC3-8500 (DDR3-1066), 1.8 volt, unbuffered, non-ECC" and it did not work. The monitor would not turn on after installing memmory.


----------



## xxtakara (Jun 17, 2014)

crjdriver said:


> I would not hold out much hope. You will most likely need either a new mb OR ship your board to dell for a bios replacement. I assume you have already tried to reset cmos with the clear jumper.
> 
> There are two things you can try;
> 1 Contact badflash and see if they can help you
> ...


I figured it might be a lost cause. I guess I should just look into buying a new computer, but i will try the steps you gave me. Thanks for your help!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My service tag is 98ZNBP1. It is either a mini or a desktop


Here is the Dell support site that's assigned only to your *Dell OptiPlex 780 Small Form Factor*.

According to its system configuration section, it shipped in February 2011 and came with Free DOS.

Which Windows version(XP, Vista, 7, 8) and bit version(32, 64) did you install in it?



> I bought the "240-pin DDR3 PC3-8500 (DDR3-1066), 1.8 volt, unbuffered, non-ECC" and it did not work. The monitor would not turn on after installing memmory.


How many modules did you buy?

What capacity(1GB, 2 GB, 4 GB) are they?

Were they installed in the DIMM 1 and DIMM 2 slots or in all 4 slots?

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Surely if it gets to 'starting windows' the Bios must be ok ?!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

managed said:


> Surely if it gets to 'starting windows' the Bios must be ok ?!


Good catch. I was in a hurry to leave this morning and did not read the full post. I stopped after blank screen.

For original poster. I think you simply need to set the correct sata mode in the bios. There are usually three or perhaps two modes; IDE or legacy, AHCI [sometimes called sata] and raid. You may or may not have the raid option.


----------



## xxtakara (Jun 17, 2014)

flavallee said:


> Here is the Dell support site that's assigned only to your *Dell OptiPlex 780 Small Form Factor*.
> 
> According to its system configuration section, it shipped in February 2011 and came with Free DOS.
> 
> ...


windows 64bit, 4GB, installed in DIMM 1 and DIMM 2 slots
but i currently have the old memmory in


----------



## xxtakara (Jun 17, 2014)

crjdriver said:


> Good catch. I was in a hurry to leave this morning and did not read the full post. I stopped after blank screen.
> 
> For original poster. I think you simply need to set the correct sata mode in the bios. There are usually three or perhaps two modes; IDE or legacy, AHCI [sometimes called sata] and raid. You may or may not have the raid option.


i will check bios


----------



## xxtakara (Jun 17, 2014)

Checked BIOS and the sata operation mode options are raid autodetect/ AHCI, raid autodetect/ ATA, Raid on,and legacy. it was on raid....i think it should be AHCI.....


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You will have to try each option until you find the one that was used for the install.


----------



## xxtakara (Jun 17, 2014)

The AHCI worked,,,,I was able to get into my user account..........I tried to restart the computer test but after hitting restart, the screen would not turn on and the desktop stayed powered on


----------



## xxtakara (Jun 17, 2014)

but after a power cycle it went through.....every time i restart or shut down, i have to unplug the power......
.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

When you removed the cmos battery, are sure it is installed correctly? It does not hurt to install a new battery; they are less than $5 at walmart. It should be a 2032 battery however do check.


----------



## xxtakara (Jun 17, 2014)

i think i installed it back in correctly...it just clicks back in right.......thanks everyone for your help buy the way.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It would not hurt to install a new battery. It will cost all of $3 to maybe $4. In addition, make sure the battery holder holds the battery securely, contacts are not bent, etc.


----------

